# Junkers G-38



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)

View attachment 359655

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)

Hugo Junkers mit Mitarbeitern vor einer G 38. Rechts außen Prof. Mader, daneben Ernst Zindel, leitender Konstrukteur der G38.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2016)

Just beautiful!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK_EQwzCabA_


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)

View attachment 500411






A TWO-STOREY AIRBUS: The large Junkers G.38 airliner has been modified to meet the demand for extra passenger space by the addition of a "second storey" on top of the fuselage, between the wings. A smoking compartment has also been provided. The machine will be put into service between Berlin and London.
G.38 Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for posting these!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2016)

Believe it or not, I have a 1/72 scale resin kit of this beast. It weighs like 20 lbs!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2016)

Whoa!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2017)

Ok...slight exaggeration. It weighs just over a pound and a half. 
















Sadly, during storage the underside of the starboard wing "puffed-out", probably from heat expansion as that wing has no hole to the hollow insides, and would be difficult to fix. You can't just simply sand this defect away as the whole skin of the aircraft is corrigated.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well that sucks Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeah. Might be a goner.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2017)

What a beast!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow! Neat series of photos, thanks for posting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2017)

Man, that does stink.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 27, 2018)

*Specifications G-38:* Use: passenger airplane for 37 pass .;
Engine: 4 x Junkers Jumo Diesel 204 with 750 hp each;
Starting weight: 24,000 kg; Preparation mass: 14,900 kg; Payload: 9,100 kg
Span: 44.0 m; Wing area: 305 square meters; Length: 23.2 m; Height: 7.2 m;
Maximum speed: 225 km / h; Travel speed: 210 km / h; Range: 1,000-3,500 km




Wheels


----------



## johnbr (Jun 27, 2018)

G-38 Junkers 1929 succeeded in the construction of the largest land flight train in the world. His competitor - Claudius Dornier - also presented a giant of the skies in the same year with the commercial airliner Do X, which, however, required a large body of water to take off and land. The Dornier Do X was twice the size of the G-38. It had 12 engines with a total output of 6,280 hp. It weighed 28 tons empty and 48 tons full. About 70 passengers could be carried over a distance of 4,000 km. However, since the aircraft only reached a peak height of 500 m, it could practically only cross over the oceans like a ship
G-38 remained in regular service for many years. The G-38 empty weighed only 15 tons, full 24 tons. She was able to carry 37 passengers over a distance of 3,500 km. She reached a peak height of 6.4 km and was thus able to fly safely over the Alps, as she demonstrated several times a week on her flights to Athens. Their total power output was 3,000 hp from four Jumo 204 diesel engines (from 1934).

On 6 November 1929, the G-38 launched with ID D-2000 for their first flight. At that time she was still equipped with two L-5 and two L-8 engines, so that they only 2,400 hp total starting power were available. However, she came out with a take-off distance of 600 m, so that they on all airfields of Could start and land the world. She owes this to her high aerodynamic quality, which was provided by the thick wing (2.05 m), the engines set in the wing and operated with longwave, the wind-slippery fully faired chassis and the effective box tail. The big thick wing and the short fuselage would have led to a very large tail, which of course would have had a corresponding resistance and a corresponding weight. With the box tail could be built with the same effect easier because the frame supported each other, and because both the rudder and the horizontal stabilizer a Endscheibenwirkung stopped, which increased the control moments.

Nevertheless, the G-38 was not a commercial success, which may have been a good part of the onset of 1929 with all the might of the world economic crisis. But even on the technical side, limits were reached that could not simply be ignored. Although the G-38 reached 210 km / h, the highest cruising speed of all Junkers aircraft, but the newly introduced express train (D-train) had the train speed increased from 60 to 80 km / h to 120 km / h at significantly lower travel costs. The accommodation of the passengers in the wing next to the engines has not proven to be successful either. That was loud and stuffy. And the ventilation and heating of the cabin was by no means solved. Through the corrugated metal construction were everywhere openings and gaps through which uncontrolled air and dust could penetrate. The G-38 ultimately convinced Hugo Junkers that it was no longer just about larger aircraft, but now, above all, faster. Because the main advantage of flying was that there were no speed limits in the air.






*Specifications G-38:* Use: passenger airplane for 37 pass .; 
Engine: 4 x Junkers Jumo Diesel 204 with 750 hp each; 
Starting weight: 24,000 kg; Preparation mass: 14,900 kg; Payload: 9,100 kg 
Span: 44.0 m; Wing area: 305 square meters; Length: 23.2 m; Height: 7.2 m; 
Maximum speed: 225 km / h; Travel speed: 210 km / h; Range: 1,000-3,500 km


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)

Cabin


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)

View attachment 507440



View attachment 500415


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)

Technical specifications:
Usage:
passenger aircraft
Construction year:
1929 (first flight on 6th of November)
Crew:
7
passengers:
34
Engine:
4 x Junkers L 88a, later JUMO 204 A
Power kW):
2 352 kW
Horsepower):
3 200 hp
Span:
44.00 m
Length:
23.20 m
Height:
6.85 m
Wing area:
305.00 m²
maximum speed:
210 km / h
Off mass:
21200 kg


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)

A sensational event was the first flight of the four-engined large airliner G 38 on 6 November 1929 in Dessau. It was at that time the world's largest civilian aircraft, equipped with first two Junkers engines L 55 and L 8 a (total power 1470 kW / 2000 hp). 
The aircraft had slightly swept wings, the wing centerpiece took on both sides ever a particularly preferred passenger cabin with a view in the direction of flight. The wing root measured a profile thickness of two meters. Striking were also the box tail and the huge tandem chassis. This first G 38 was registered with the serial number 3301 and the code D-2000. This has been flown several world records. On May 2, 1930, the "German Air Hansa AG" (DLH) put the aircraft into service. In February 1931, the first Ummotorisierung took place in the Junkers shipyard in Leipzig on now two L 8 a and two L 88 a (total: 1764 kW / 2400 HP). From previously 13 passenger seats were 19.
Conversions from October 1931 to the summer of 1932 led to the increase of the hull; the number of passengers increased to 30, an intermediate deck was created for additional air freight. The associated second Ummotorisierung led to four L 88a (now total: 2352 kW / 3200 hp). Re-motorized in 1934, this G 38 flew since then with four Junkers Jumo 4 diesel engines of 551 kW / 750 hp each. The identifier changed to D-AZUR. The plane crashed on May 26, 1936 in Dessau. 
The second G 38 (serial number 3302, code D-2500, later D-APIS) had from the outset 34 passenger seats in two fuselage floors, flew from July 1, 1932 until 1939 in the Lufthansa route service, was then used as a military transporter and in the May 1941 destroyed by bombs in Athens.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)

Wing For g-38


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)

Junkers aircraft




Der Konstrukteur Otto Reuter


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2018)

Juu-38 art


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK_EQwzCabA_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2018)

Beautiful aircraft


----------



## johnbr (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Postcard german Junkers Ju 38 , von Hindenburg !


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## John Frazer (Dec 1, 2019)

LZ-127 "_Graf Zeppelin_"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------

